# Looking for woodwork bench Plans



## ecologito (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi,

I am brand new to this hobby. The only previous experience I have is building RC planes and my own Electric motors. 

I've been watching a some DIY netwrk shows, magazines and I noticed that the first thing I am going to need is a good woodworking bench. Are there any plans out there? I know this might be a little hard as a first project but can't walk without legs, right?:shifty:

I will read a lot of threads on this website, thanks for your help and wish me luck.

PS here are a few pics of my RC planes and motors to give you an idea of what my experience building is like. 

The first picture is a burshless motor made from scrap materials and rewound, remagented by myself. 

The second picture is a plane J3-cub built from sratch out of foam.


----------



## Mike in VA (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice looking plane. I was into 2 metre gliders for a while - but none of mine ever looked that nice!

I too am new to woodworking and found the plan at the URL below. Not fancy but looks easy to build and not too bad on the budget. Loads of plans out there - from very basic to high end. Catch 22 seems to be that it is difficult to build something high end without a nice workbench. My solution is to start with some relatively basic and, if I stick with it, build a real fancy bench sometime down the road.

Good luck!

Mike


http://www.popularmechanics.com/home_journal/woodworking/1273396.html


----------



## Jake (Jan 20, 2008)

I built the work bench from the New Yankee workshop in the 90's and it has served me well. It was easy to build. The bench vise and dogs work well and are holding up to lots of use. It could use a wood workers vise but I have never added one.


----------

